
25 Years of Civilization: We Talk with Sid Meier - dirtyaura
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2016-10-19-25-years-of-civilization-we-talk-with-sid-meier
======
dirtyaura
I like listening to Sid Meier, he has certain clarity in his design thinking.
Civ is clearly a complex game/product, but at the same time loved by millions
of people. When you listen to Sid, you realize that he has always had a clear
product vision and has made deliberate design decisions that have kept Civ
approachable by masses.

